# 정조 시간



## Mallarme

세월호에 대한 뉴스를 볼 때 종종 "정조 시간"이란 말을 듣습니다. "정조 시간"이 무슨 말입니까?


----------



## Kross

Mallarme said:


> "정조 시간"


Hello, Mallarme

정조 시간 is a Sino-Korean word. 정 means to stand or stop, 조 for a tide wave, 시간 for time. Let's put them together. That is a time when the tide wave seems to stand or stop. 

The current there is so strong most of the time that divers can do rescue or search activities durinng 정조 시간.


----------



## Mallarme

고맙습니다!


----------

